# Curso PIC16F88 video tutorial



## Meta (Feb 3, 2009)

Hola:

Puedes ver poco a poco los vídeos tutoriales del *PIC-16F88* en esta web.
http://tutopic.webs.com/

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## sony (Feb 3, 2009)

gracias meta esta muy bueno este tutorial sobre todo para los que apenas empesamos con esto de los pics.
saludos


----------



## danie uribe (Feb 20, 2009)

muy buen material para los que somos novatos n el campo de los pic
gracias por la información.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Sep 23, 2014)

En Youtube me sale -en este momento- 5390 vídeos...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 25, 2014)

eso es una verdad ahora el internet esta plagado de informacion cuando yo empeze en el 2006  
casi no habia informacion y si la habia los compiladores no estaban a la mano

solo era MPLAB y el ASM me hacia bolas asi que lo retome y en el 2012 se me ocurrio programar mi primer PIC en C y pues como mis bases de C eran fuertes brinque facil a cualquier microcontrolador

la idea es no enfocarse a un micro de solo una marca
mas bien es aprender algo que es estandar y puedes brincar a cualquier micro de cualquier familia de cualquier fabricante 
no es tan facil pero si agarras rapido el camino 

yo te sugiero que aprendas bien C aunque sea el de PC. 
una ves dominado un lenguaje aprendes rapido otro como es el BASIC y el ASM 
mas bien es por que entrenas la logica de programacion que es lo que mas importa.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Sep 25, 2014)

Lo que también es cierto es que el 99.999 % de todo el contenido que hay en Internet es de muy baja calidad.

Y además... son miles las personas que se dicen "Voy a hacer un tutorial sobre...". Solo un centenar lo intentará. Y solo una decena comenzará a grabar vídeos de forma regular. Y prácticamente nadie pasará de la parte titulada "Introducción" y "LED parpadeante".

Como todo esto es voluntario, es difícil mantener el interés cuando ves que apenas consigues visitas. Muy pocos se dan cuenta de que el internauta busca un contenido completo y con un mínimo de calidad. Cansado de ver multitud de cursos que empiezan y no acaban, piensan "ya volveré a este curso cuando haya un contenido que realmente me interese".

Para hacerlo bien, hay que buscarse un tiempo a lo largo del día o de la semana, hacerse una planificación de los contenidos y, sobre todo, ser constante aunque no recibamos ninguna visita.

Las visitas se dispararán en cuanto tengamos una masa crítica de contenido de calidad.

Apenas recibiremos ingresos con esta labor, pero... quién sabe, puede que le caigas en gracia a alguna empresa y te contrate, como el caso de Jeremy Blum y sus vídeos patrocinados por la empresa de componentes electrónicos element14.com


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 25, 2014)

eso es una verdad
todos se sientes amos y señores del PIC16f84a y hacen de videos ufff
solo prenden un led y leen un boton diciendo la segunda parte continuara pasan los años y ahi queda.

temas a seguir para un estudio verdadero:

aprender un lenguaje estandar C, BASIC . 
ASM esta bien que lo repases pero si quieres aprender a mover varios microcontroladores de diferentes familias habra conflictos.

1.-tratar de leer hoja de datos del microcontrolador ,que hace , que tiene como esta hecho y sus registros "una leida rapida a grandes rasgos"

2.- informarse de ese micro ver que han hecho con el que se puede y no puede hacer con el.

3.-tratar de ver que familias del fabricante del micro te pueden servir para diferentes propositos
almenos yo veo COSTO y memoria cuando la velocidad no es critica

tema 2:
si ya sabes algun lenguaje estandar como C o basic tratar de hacer ejercicios numerios , de cadenas de caracteres ,etc. como lo harias en una PC es basicamente lo mismo si se trata de un lenguaje que debe ser ANSI

1.- en el caso de C tratar de hacer en el micro arrays o vectores 
int numero [3]= {1,2,3,4}; 
y tratar de enviar eso atraves de un puerto ejemplo puerto B

while(1)
{
for(i=0;i!=4;i++)
{
outputb(numero_);
}
}

aqui envie mi array por el puerto

2.-tratar de conocer instrucciones rapidas para no gastar memoria ni ciclos de reloj como son
funciones logicas como AND ,OR ,XOR ,NOT
y la mas util de todas la de ROTAR a la izquierda o derecha un registro
muy util

3.-tratar de entender el hardware 
como es SPI, UART, ADC , e interrupciones
las interrupciones de tiempo son muy utiles son pequeños relojes que nos permiten administrar el tiempo de ejecucion de un programa del microcontrolador.

4.- una vez entendido la interrupcion por timer 
tratar de hacer retardos SIN atorar el micro cosa que los delay , while y for hacen.

5.-hacer comparaciones de tiempo de ejecucion que hace un if y un switch case
el switch case  es mas rapido y genera menos bugs en comparacion del IF los if son buenos pero en tiempo de ejecusion es mas lento

6.- tratar de buscar temas aserca de la maquina de estados y la ejecucion multitarea.

7.-tratar de hacer hardware basico como un display 7 segmentos, un display 7 segmentos multiplexado, LCD 16x2 , DAC 8 bits , un aplificador con un LM386 , un tecladito , talves un buzzer
una barra de leds muy util la barra para encender todo un puerto y un adaptador RS232 .

sugiero que tengas este hardware en plaquitas para no armar protoboards a cada rato.

8.- leer acerca de tu compilador que estes usando y probar algoritmos tanto en el micro como en una PC para ver las diferencias._


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Sep 25, 2014)

Estamos hablando de varios saberes que se tienen que dar a la vez:


Electrónica
componentes pasivos
componentes activos
montaje
mantenimiento (siempre salen componentes nuevos)
 
Informática
Programación
Comunicaciones
 
Inglés (para leer las hojas de datos)
Como cualquier otro saber humano, una persona necesita diez años para dominar un cierto campo. Solo después de ese tiempo, se es capaz de entender todos los detalles de un lenguaje informático (de complejidad media).


En cambio, aquí tenemos una particularidad:


los microcontroladores son sistemas "sencillos" (mucho más sencillos que una CPU o un ordenador entero), así que es relativamente rápido aprender todas sus características (solo leer la hoja de datos)
la programación se hace desde fuera, en multitud de lenguajes. Los hay muy sencillos, en modo de bloques, como el Scratch, que permite a las personas con bajo nivel de programación empezar enseguida, pero... las limitaciones se empiezan a ver en cuanto se meten en proyectos más grandes. Aquí es donde los diez años se notan
Yo, por ejemplo, me resulta complicada la parte de electrónica (los condensadores son un misterio para mi). En cambio, mi experiencia de 30 años de programador me permite meterme con cualquier sistema, con más pereza que miedo. Así que no me puedo erigir como experto en estos foros y me limito a contestar lo que sí entiendo. Así que mucho menos me atrevería a crear un vídeo tutorial, salvo que sea uno muy específico.

Lo mismo deberíamos exigir a la gente que se atreve a hacerlo. Estoy harto de ver LED parpadeando...

«_Por que sepas hacer un avión de papel, no te hace experto de la industria papelera ni piloto de aeronave_».


----------

